# English Bulldog What type of food?



## jsimmons2932 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a 9 month old bulldog and im going to take him off of puppy chow. One lady told me to use purina one dog food. What do you guy reccomend?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome, congrats on your new puppy. I would suggest that you NOT buy any dogfood/kibble that you can buy at your local grocery store. 
Bulldogs have very sensitive stomachs and usually do well on a very low/no carb diet. 
You'll find those foods at specialty stores and the like. More experienced people with kibble can point you in the right direction. Good Luck!


----------



## jsimmons2932 (Apr 6, 2010)

so what kind of dog food would u guys reccommend?


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree. I would NOT recommend buying anything that you can get a grocery store.

I would however suggest feeding the BEST that you can AFFORD to feed and that your dog does really well on. For example, the best food that I can afford to feed right now is Taste of the Wild ($38.99 per 30# bag).

Here is a thread that has people rate their top 5 favorite foods: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/587-top-five-dog-food-brands.html Remember these are opinions but honestly, you can't go wrong with any of the foods mentioned.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I really don't think it matters on the breed of the dog. I have 4 dogs right now and they all eat the exact same food. They are:

4 month old, 2 pound Chihuahua puppy
18 month old, 75 pound Chow/husky mix
4 year old, 70 pound Boxer/Rottweiler mix
13 year old, 17 pound Lhasa Apso

They all eat EVO grain free kibble as their main food and they also get a variety of grain free canned foods to add different proteins to their diet. They also eat Orijen grain free food. The vet is just fine with the puppy being raised on EVO and she has been on it since she was 8 weeks old. 

We started out years ago on regular grocery store food and have just gone to grain free in the past 3-4 years as we learned more about it. The Boxer and the Chihuahua are two rescue dogs that we just recently got and changed over to grain free food from a terrible diet. They have improved dramatically on their new diets. The puppy has doubled in weight and has no more hypoglycemic episodes. 

Check out this forum for lists of several good altenative foods to what you have been feeding. There are quite a few out there that you have the option to feed, and in fact a lot of us rotate our dogs diets among several of the foods.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree, that the breed of dog isn't really so much of an issue. Certain breeds are more known for sensitive tummies, but at the end of the day, they have the same nutritional requirements, and are all "dogs."

I recommend a low carb food like EVO, Orijen, Welness Core, or Nature's Variety Instinct. 


Definately stay clear of grocery store brands. If you've seen a commercial for it on tv, stay away from it. (with the exception of Blue)


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I agree, that the breed of dog isn't really so much of an issue. Certain breeds are more known for sensitive tummies, but at the end of the day, they have the same nutritional requirements, and are all "dogs."
> 
> I recommend a low carb food like EVO, Orijen, Welness Core, or Nature's Variety Instinct.
> 
> ...



Although I'm not a fan of Wellness....stick with the recomendations that CorgiPaws has stated.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would recommend Orijen! if Orijen is outside of your budget, Champion (the manufacturer or Orijen) also bakes the Acana products, which for the $$$ is a great buy, especially the Wild Prairie. Evo is also a great food! The only line of Wellness i would recommend is their Core line, as far as Merrick, I would also just recommend the B.G. (before grain) line.


----------



## jsimmons2932 (Apr 6, 2010)

I decided to go with Evo. Do you guys think that will be fine?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

great choice! i would choose that also.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I think that will be a good choice.
Something to keep in mind. EB tend to have allergy,skin,and digestive/gas issues. I would keep an eye on these things. Any sort of changes you see with itchiness, licking, more gas, etc. You may need to look for a simpler ingredient food. Not saying he will have any issues on Evo. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## jsimmons2932 (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay thank you very much!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When you change over to the Evo, be sure to anticipate some gassiness. Most people are surprised when they first switch to a grain free food at how gassy their dog can be the first week. Even our one pound Chihuahua puppy could let loose when we first switched her! It only takes about a week and then it stops but some people can't handle it and end up switching back. Give the dog a chance to get used to the better food and their insides will settle down. It's like when people start eating a healthier diet, sometimes it has the same effect on people but you don't go back to eating McDonalds full time!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

All 4 of my dogs right now are on EVO in my rotation of foods! Don't afraid to play around with the different brands of foods out there! But transitioning you should go slowly when you do this. Mine right now are eating the small and large chicken turkey EVO and the red meat large EVO and weight management EVO and yep they do have a gassy problem when starting but it subsides! Ha but two of my dogs are labs do they ever stop being gassy haha I think not! Labs are just a bit gassy haha! So mine are all doing very well on the food!
I rotate between like Orijen, Wellness, Natura products, You can even get Fromm, BG Merrick, Innova, Arcana, But grainless is a great way to go!
Remember transition slowly to avoid upsetting the pups tummy! 25% new 75% old for a few days then 50% new 50% old for a few days then 75% new 25% old for a few days then 100% new. Can be up to a week if not two to transition. Don't go to fast! And when feeding grainless feed less than what the bag recommends. He wont need as much!
If you have a specialty Mom and Pop pet boutique store go in there and ask questions about foods. they love to help and give some great advice if they are a reputable place! check out also http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
Cute pup by the way! My hubby and one son are bull dog fans!:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Also don't forget that you can't feed Evo like you can Puppy Chow or most other kibbles. It is very rich and nutrient-dense so you don't need to feed as much of it to keep your dog healthy. Many people who don't have success with Evo have problems because they feed too much of it and it's too rich for their dogs' systems. Feed less and you should be fine! Also, please remember do a SLOW transition when going from Puppy Chow to Evo! You need to mix the two foods together for about two weeks, starting with more PC and less Evo to start and gradually weaning him off of the PC and onto the Evo.


----------

